# Why do I have to log in??



## lyndalou (Oct 13, 2007)

I received a pm from gb this morning and replied to it. When I tried to read some new threads I had to log in. Is there a problem? Are others having to do this as well?

Just wondering since I had a bit of a time remembering my password.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 13, 2007)

No problems here! Have you recently deleted cookies on your computer?


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope. Wouldn't know a cookie if it bit me in the face. Very not computer savvy, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2007)

I've always had problems with this website (and another one I am going to guess was a vbulletin site) lyndalou, but having to log in every time wasn't one of them.  I think between our own computer's security settings and anti-virus software, plus a website with a lot of features like email notification and remembering your past read posts...... I think sometimes there gets to be a bug between the two where things don't work correctly for everyone.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 13, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> I received a pm from gb this morning and replied to it. When I tried to read some new threads I had to log in. Is there a problem? Are others having to do this as well?
> 
> Just wondering since I had a bit of a time remembering my password.


 
I just keep mine very simple for this - I can't imagine anyone wanting to take a password to a cooking site. As a matter of fact mine is the name of a river for which I have a fondness - LOL finding it. Maybe something simple!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 13, 2007)

Why do you have to log in? To prove to the system that you are a registered member and therefore have been approved and authorized to post messages on DC. Guests, and members who are not logged in, are "read only" status.

When you log in, click on the little box that says, "Remember Me?" - putting a check in this box will save your login info in a "cookie" that is automatically read when you come to the DC website. It also keeps track of which messages you're read, etc. Although this is a text file - the information is encrypted so nobody can just open it and read your user name or password. If you "log out" this cookie is deleted and you will have to log in again the next time you visit DC.

If you didn't log out, but have to log in every time you visit DC - you have something either preventing you from creating a cookie, or automatically deleting it when you leave DC. This could be caused by settings in your operating system, internet software, or by some security software.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 13, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> Nope. Wouldn't know a cookie if it bit me in the face. Very not computer savvy, I'm sorry to say.


In order to avoid other problems on your computer, you need to learn how to do this.  Two things you need to do to keep your computer from slowing down is to delete your temporary files and defragment your hard drive.  I try to remember to do these every week (don't always remember).  I will have time later to tell you how to do it, or someone else might help in the meantime.  

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Oct 13, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> I received a pm from gb this morning and replied to it. When I tried to read some new threads I had to log in. Is there a problem? Are others having to do this as well?
> 
> Just wondering since I had a bit of a time remembering my password.


 
You only need to log in to reply to a post, pm etc. or access your personal stuff. Since you were able to reply to a pm you were logged in & should have been able to read posts - try refresh or go back a page. For a short time yesterday, I could not access the site & I run ccleaner regularly.

ETA: If you run ccleaner and the other suggestions mentioned - then you might have to log in again - BUT you were able to reply to a pm - so my guess is there was a snag with the site - not your computer maintenance.


----------



## keltin (Oct 13, 2007)

As UB said, it sounds like you deleted the cookie associated with this site. If you went to Tools > Internet Options > Delete Browsing history and deleted all temporary files, then the cookie associated with your login and password got deleted, and the site couldn’t “remember” you when you logged back in.

Alternatively, if you use a secondary program such as CrapCleaner, it automatically deletes temporary files and cookies. Also, the clean-up utilities in Widows will delete temporary files including cookies. 

Once you log back in and select “Remember Me” the site creates a new cookie and you don’t have to manually login with each visit but will instead be automatically logged in with the information in the cookie. But if that cookie gets deleted again, you’ll have to manually login once more to recreate it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 13, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> ... For a short time yesterday, I could not access the site & I run ccleaner regularly. ...


 
Yep, our problem yesterday was a problem with a file on our server and had nothing to do with anyone's computer.


----------



## cara (Oct 14, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> I received a pm from gb this morning and replied to it.



maybe it has to do with the pm from gb?


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL, I guess it backfired on me too Cara. My computer has been not saving my cookies for some reason for the past few days. Every time I open Firefox I have to tell it to save my cookies again and then log in again. I think it has to do with my computers old age though, not anything else.


----------

